# Charlotte's Story - A Premature Birth caused by Thrush (Candida)



## ALI

Charlotte's Story - the cause of her premature birth

Thrush

All women have the fungus Candida albicans growing harmlessly on and in their bodies. However, when it grows excessively, it causes thrush (vaginal candidiasis). Irritation and soreness of the vulva are the usual symptoms, sometimes but not always, accompanied by a thick, white vaginal discharge. 

Thrush, as in the case of my fiancee Samantha at 24 weeks can cause premature birth. she had noticed some discharge but we assumed it was a normal part of pregnancy, no one told us otherwise. It seems incredible that pregnant women do not have blood and water tests every 2 weeks from 12 weeks onwards. samantha had a water test at 20 weeks which was clear but caught it a couple of weeks later. At such an early stage of pregnancy Thrush can kill a baby in the womb as it has no or a very limted immune system.

One in eight babies in the UK is born premature or sick: 80,000 babies every year. Around 17,000 of these babies need intensive care and the figure is rising. About a third of premature births occur for no apparent reason. Often they happen with little or no warning. 

Pre-eclampsia is another major casue. Occurs in about 1 in 14 pregnancies and causes around a third of all premature births. It can be dangerous, particularly if it develops rapidly. The main symptoms are headaches and swollen feet, which are associated with high blood pressure. Although bed-rest can help, the only way to stop pre-eclampsia is to deliver the baby early.

If in doubt ALWAYS consult your Doctor.

If, as in Charlotte's case labour starts when a baby is less than 35 weeks, the doctors will probably give two sets of drugs. One is to delay the labour for a day or two, while the other is to help the baby's lungs to mature quickly so that they will function better after delivery. Babies born before 30 weeks are usually small and very skinny. The babies head will look big and their blood vessels will show through the skin. 

In the UK Bliss produces a number of helpful information booklets and leaflets. Download or order Parent Information Guide, Finance Booklet, and Facts for Fathers. Further advice, support and publications can be requested by phoning our Freephone helpline on 0500 618140. The line is open from 10am-5pm, Monday to Friday. You can also email [email protected] 

Having a Premature baby means you will probably have good days and bad days but it is incredible how resiliant and strong these babies are. We have just had a rough week last week but we remain positive that after all Charlotte has been through , she can fight anything. We had the news about fluid on her brain and were too quick too assume the worst, until we talked to the Doctors. It now appears her hearing loss could also be just due to a blockage in the inner ear.

Doctors always have to give you the worst case scenario so Always remain positive, never give up hope, and keep faith in your premmie, it is amazing what they overcome. We know Charlotte will be fine.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Linz88

Thanks im glad shes doin good x


----------



## Starchase

I was put on antibiotics last week for an abcess in my mouth I then developed thrush, I have had cramping and sharp dagger pains for 2 days I just assumed ligament pain now I'm a bit scared? 

Did the thrush cause the premature labour? How far gone was she when she had thrush was it left untreated?

x


----------



## AshtonsMom

Glad she is doing okay , my son was born at 27+4 not sure what caused it but i had a number of complications in my pregnancy including gestational diabetes and Canadia Vaganosis


----------

